# Please Help Me ASAP! Bottlejaw!!



## SlatonFarmsWesternKy (Dec 27, 2020)

Ive had sheep for about a year now and ive constantly been battling barber pole worms. Ive been switching between cydectin and prohibit each time a sheep needs worming. Anyways, i was checking on them this morning and a gave a few prohibit since they looked they were losing a little weight and had the craps slightly. So i gave them a drench of prohibit. Well i went back out there tonight and the ones i wormed jaws are swelled up like balloons!! When i wormed them this morning they didnt have any bottle jaw. 6 hours later and theyre swellled up like crazy! Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 27, 2020)

Bottlejaw is due to anaemia and low proteins (usually caused by worms in the obamasum...part of the sheep's stomach and the small intestine). Barber's pole worm is a common cause, but other parasites can do it, too. As the two wormers that you have used do not seem to have been effective (I'm assuming that you have recently wormed and wormed in adequate dosage)...then I would have a word with your vet as to what wormer to use right now. That should do the trick.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 28, 2020)

You might also give them some replacement nutrients.  Some folks use Red Cell, some Nutridrench.   I used homemade chicken stock with a B complex vitamin dissolved in it that worked VERY well, got them back on track in a couple of days.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2020)

Take a fecal sample to the vet to determine just what worms you are battling and what wormer to use. If you don't know how to collect a sample, just say so and I'll give you all the details. LOL Picking one off the ground doesn't work very well, as it will be contaminated. 

Sometimes I use apple flavored ivermectrin horse wormer. It has a dial dosage on it.


----------

